# Darcie doodles



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thought a would share some pics of this little sweetie x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Bed head wakey wakey


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Loving the view


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Yummy sneaky ice-cream on my walkies


----------



## Woo (Oct 5, 2011)

Darcie is a cutie, love her coat


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely pictures, Darcie looks lovely.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

What a beautiful girl Darcie is 

xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Darcie looks lovely - must say its a bit hard core having ice creams on walks at this time of year!!


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Darcie looks lovely - must say its a bit hard core having ice creams on walks at this time of year!!


Hehe I know after 2miles we were all very thirsty & chocolate icecream seemed appealing


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Thank-you she's my little baby


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

She is a real cutie and I like the look of her bed, i could jump in it myself! 

I have a Darcey too but she is my daughter


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

Darcie is lovely. 
You can tell she's a girl - very pretty


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> She is a real cutie and I like the look of her bed, i could jump in it myself!
> 
> I have a Darcey too but she is my daughter



Her bed is so snuggly, when i tuck her in at night (sad i know  ) I often think ah I could just jump in it too! 

I love the name Darcie/Darcey it is so lovey - I had picked it for when I had a baby girl but my boyfriend wasnt as keen so we compramised and agreed to name her Darcie  best of both


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Minnie said:


> Darcie is lovely.
> You can tell she's a girl - very pretty


Thank-you, I tell her shes a pretty little one


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Darcie is very pretty poo! Oh and don't worry, I tuck mine in too! x


----------



## eddie1 (May 31, 2012)

She is gorgeous ,lovely pics x


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Janev1000 said:


> Darcie is very pretty poo! Oh and don't worry, I tuck mine in too! x


These winter nights are cold so need to get them snuggled in  x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Darcie is cuteness!! What a lovely lovely face and coat!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She's a beautiful baby xxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

RachelJ said:


> Her bed is so snuggly, when i tuck her in at night (sad i know  ) I often think ah I could just jump in it too!
> 
> I love the name Darcie/Darcey it is so lovey - I had picked it for when I had a baby girl but my boyfriend wasnt as keen so we compramised and agreed to name her Darcie  best of both


Fab that you got to use it in the end! Do you have a baby girl now? What did you call her?


----------



## RachelJ (Oct 5, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Fab that you got to use it in the end! Do you have a baby girl now? What did you call her?


No babies yet, I was just thinking ahead


----------



## Loubylou (Feb 2, 2013)

Darcie is so cute!


----------

